# unbelievable light



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you had the quick reflexes to catch that one. The light really makes his eye pop beautifully. Nice work.


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

VERY nice!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful, the lucky shots are sometimes the best


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very nice " lucky " shot there Rik


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful shot, Rik! I love all of Paco's expressions. They're so intense!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Wonderful pic.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

What a great shot!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

what a treasure for you to have such a gorgeous close up of your dog.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That is just gorgeous! I'd be putting it into a frame pronto!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

That is gorgeous! Love the lighting and how he fills the frame and softly fades out to brown. Simply beautiful!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful! I love your quick reflexes n your control of the light! Thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous picture of Paco. You are very fast on your reflexes to capture that picture.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Indeed lucky...fantastic shot!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! It looks like you are looking right into his soul.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

rik said:


> I was in the kitchen and Paco lays on his mat. A beautiful light came in through the window. I grabbed my camera and made this picture. It was a lucky shot but I like it.


SUPERB! it's correct isn't it, photography is all about the light and you've captured it here brilliantly! well done!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You may call it lucky but I've seen your other pictures. Lucky I think not. You have a great eye over and over again. Luv it!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's just lovely.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Although the light on his muzzle is amazing, it's the eye that grabs my attention.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How beautiful. I love the colour of Paco's eyes, and his expressions are so intense. Great shot!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a truly wonderful picture.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous pic! Seems like every time I try that they are drooling or have eye gunk .


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Because of the light I see some detail in his right eye I never have seen before and even when I look now in his eyes it's hard to see.

Thank you all


----------



## smiddit (Oct 17, 2009)

Amazing pic!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautifully touching shot--a golden moment


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great shot Rik, beautiful detail of the eye! I tried to get some shots like that yesterday after seeing your photo and got a decent one or two, but nothing like yours. the lighting is awesome.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome snap.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Absolutely DREAMY! Love your photography!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 




GoldenCamper said:


> Great shot Rik, beautiful detail of the eye! I tried to get some shots like that yesterday after seeing your photo and got a decent one or two, but nothing like yours. the lighting is awesome.


Only the light makes this picture special to me, just like the left en most right shot in your signature; beautiful


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

rik said:


> Because of the light I see some detail in his right eye I never have seen before and even when I look now in his eyes it's hard to see.
> 
> Thank you all


Even though my eyes are not what they used to be, it's that right eye that jumps out at me.


----------

